# What To Do When X11 Hangs Forever



## Luxion (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all,​I'm using FreeBSD on my laptop, but once in a while, some X11 application causes the system to hang forever (at least seemingly) and irresponsive to any mouse or keyboard event. I've tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch back to console, but that didn't help. windows movie
So, what can I do when in such cases (besides powering down) and how to identify the process causing the hang?
Thanks.








						Download Ringtone Drowns The Whiskey - Jason Aldean feat Miranda Lambert ringtone download
					

Download Ringtone Drowns The Whiskey - Jason Aldean feat Miranda Lambert free for your mobile phone, Drowns The Whiskey - Jason Aldean feat Miranda Lambert ringtone download with Highest quality




					freeringtonesdownload.info


----------

